# I found this great book cover blog-site for inspiration



## David Moratto (Jul 22, 2010)

If anybody is interested in inspiration for their book cover design, I found this great blog-site

The Book Design Review

to many to choose from what I like best


----------



## JosephB (Jul 23, 2010)

Some really nice examples of effective conceptual design. The Columbine cover really works for me -- the starkness of it. A great example of less is more.


----------



## David Moratto (Jul 23, 2010)

JosephB said:


> Some really nice examples of effective conceptual design. The Columbine cover really works for me -- the starkness of it. A great example of less is more.


 
That's a good one. I love 'The End of Food' as well.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 23, 2010)

What a cool site.

One of the funny things about cover design, to me, is that the more elevated the book, the easier for any amateur to do a cover for it.

You get your weighty philosophical novel out of Penquin or Algonquin or such and it might be just type on a monochrome bleed.  Or three bands with some vague photograph in one of them.

Where as your romance or thriller requires a team of skilled people to pull off.   And some junk horror novel you're up to foil stamp, holograms, embossing and die cuts.

I did a post somewhere the other day suggesting to self-publishers that if they have some "literary fiction" book they do their own cover, but if they're got  gay were-vampire detectives from Planet Pornia  they will need help.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 23, 2010)

David Moratto said:


> That's a good one. I love 'The End of Food' as well.



Yeah -- very clever. What's nice about so many of these is that they are conceptual -- and have strong ideas behind them as well as being nicely designed. "The End Of Food" is a great example of that. Also some good examples of what you can do with just a little budget for original imagery or some nice stock photos or illustrations. Overall, some really fun and thought provoking designs.


----------



## David Moratto (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm glad for blogs like that, I downloaded all those images for inspiration when i need it.


----------



## David Moratto (Jul 24, 2010)

lin said:


> What a cool site.
> 
> One of the funny things about cover design, to me, is that the more elevated the book, the easier for any amateur to do a cover for it.
> 
> ...


 
Collaboration is key I think as well, never go ahead and get something printed without feedback first. Unless your a Picasso.


----------

